# Is jax a purebred?



## jaxmom (Nov 23, 2012)

We got Jax from the shelter and was told he was purebred but we think he's a mix. any know maybe what his mix is if even???


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What makes you think he is a mix?

What you have to realize is that the GSD breed is very divers with specific lines that have different traits. And people mix those lines (which is still breeding a purebred GSD to a purebred GSD, resulting in purebred GSDs), and it is next to impossible to be certain that a dog that looks like yours is not purebred. 

Just enjoy your dog. And learn everything you can about the breed and the different lines, and maybe at some point you might want to consider what different lines he possesses by his temperament, size, structure, etc. Still probably impossible though.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

He looks purebred to me, although something about his face reminds me of a Malinois. But there's a great deal of individual differences between GSDs, and he probably is purebred. He looks like a sweet boy and I love his color. Do you know how old he is?


----------



## kelina (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow he is cuuute !!


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

The first thing I thought when I saw him was he was a GSD/Malinois mix.


----------



## jaxmom (Nov 23, 2012)

Freestep said:


> He looks purebred to me, although something about his face reminds me of a Malinois. But there's a great deal of individual differences between GSDs, and he probably is purebred. He looks like a sweet boy and I love his color. Do you know how old he is?



he is a year and 5 months and very very skittish..afriad of his own shadow almost..any kind of noise sends him running for a hiding spot


----------



## jaxmom (Nov 23, 2012)

HEINOLFGSD said:


> The first thing I thought when I saw him was he was a GSD/Malinois mix.


I'VE NEVER HEARD OF MALINOIS BUT IT KEEPS Coming up from people. I'lll have to research it


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

He looks like a belgian malinois. How big is he and where do you live?


----------



## jaxmom (Nov 23, 2012)

selzer said:


> What makes you think he is a mix?
> 
> What you have to realize is that the GSD breed is very divers with specific lines that have different traits. And people mix those lines (which is still breeding a purebred GSD to a purebred GSD, resulting in purebred GSDs), and it is next to impossible to be certain that a dog that looks like yours is not purebred.
> 
> Just enjoy your dog. And learn everything you can about the breed and the different lines, and maybe at some point you might want to consider what different lines he possesses by his temperament, size, structure, etc. Still probably impossible though.



people at the shelter suspects he is mixed but we have no record to know for sure.


----------



## jaxmom (Nov 23, 2012)

BowWowMeow said:


> He looks like a belgian malinois. How big is he and where do you live?



we live in Maine and he is like a mini shepherd..about 40lbs


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

He has ears like Pachon's dog!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

First thing I thought of was GSD/MAL mix.


----------



## sirius (Dec 15, 2010)

Freestep said:


> He looks purebred to me, although something about his face reminds me of a Malinois. But there's a great deal of individual differences between GSDs, and he probably is purebred. He looks like a sweet boy and I love his color. Do you know how old he is?





HEINOLFGSD said:


> The first thing I thought when I saw him was he was a GSD/Malinois mix.


I agree with these two comments 100%. Along with anyone that said something similar.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Whatever he is, he is beautiful and looks like an absolute sweetheart. Thank you for saving him.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If he is 40 pounds and over a year old, then he probably does have malinois or dutch shepherd in him. His face looks thin, but I had him at about 65-70 pounds.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yeah, he seems larger than 40 lb looking at his photo, but if he's a year and half old at that weight, it may be he has some Malinois, Tervuren or Belgian Shepherd . The shyness and skittish behavior is not uncommon in all those breeds. Take it slow and easy with him, treat him gently and with lots of patience. He's likely gone through a traumatic time at the shelter. After he settles in a bit, look into joining a basic obedience class with him.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

At 40 pounds that's very small, even for a Belgian Malinois. Male mal's average 65-70 pounds. Lighter than many male GSD's but not by that much. 

He certainly looks like he may have some degree of Belgian Malinois in him by his coat and shape of his face and ears, but at 40 pounds he is very small for both a GSD or a Belgian Malinois.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I think that he is a mix of gorgeous, thanks for sharing him with us. :wub:


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

He looks like gsd x dutch shep to me. But they aren't that small either. My german shepherd is pure bred and extremely small. We thought something was medically wrong she is so small. I would guess she won't make it to 40 pounds full grown. So anything is possible. Enjoy your new dog! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I think he looks a little doberman in the face.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I had a purebred shepherd female that was 45 pounds at that age. She is 4 now and about 54 and could gain about 4 to 6 pounds. Not impossible.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

i agree with robk; i see a doberman face, so gsd and dobbie, thats my guess  very handsome boy, im sure he will look different with a little weight on him.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The breed standard for mals is 55 to 65 pounds but there are many that are bigger and smaller. Dutchies are smaller. 

I don't know if dutchies and/or mals are popular in Maine?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I am a malinois owner, and I see doberman personally, not malinois.

Regarding size, my male malinois is 57 lbs on the nose. He is on the smaller side for the mals I know, but only because the only other ones I know are on the K9 unit and they seem to import the bigger beefier ones, definitely out of standard.


----------



## jaxmom (Nov 23, 2012)

Rerun said:


> I am a malinois owner, and I see doberman personally, not malinois.
> 
> Regarding size, my male malinois is 57 lbs on the nose. He is on the smaller side for the mals I know, but only because the only other ones I know are on the K9 unit and they seem to import the bigger beefier ones, definitely out of standard.


someone mentioned a doberman to me and I think he looks part dobe.


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

I see Mal or Dutch shepherd in there, too. But it is REALLY hard to tell from looks.


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

Suki is supposedly 1/2 GSD (not sure if father was purebred) and 1/2 Mal (also not sure if mother was purebred) - so she is quite the mutt we suspect. Take a look at her photos, I see some of her in your dog. She is approx. 75 pds at a year old...quite large for a mali mix or even a purebred female GSD so who knows what she really is?! She too, is very skittish at times which is a very common Mali trait.

All we know is we love her! Beautiful boy you have, thank you for rescuing him!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I see Doberman in the eyes and face as well. And he looks like his coat is very short?

Do you have a picture of him standing? Side view? The size and weight doesn't fit with a Doberman either. 

Btw...I think he's very handsome.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I see Doberman. It'd be more likely to be that rather than Malinois or Dutch.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

He looks very similar to the GSD/Malinois dogs I have seen. 
Sheilah


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

I initially thought GS/Mal mix, but looking again, I do see more Dobie than Mal as well.


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

robk said:


> I think he looks a little doberman in the face.


I was thinking the same thing.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

I thought Dobie too, because of the red as well.


----------



## jaxmom (Nov 23, 2012)

*Update*

The vet says he is a GS/ MAL and is 64 lbs which is more than what we thought.
they loved him there!!


----------

